# A tame version of Kat von D's make-up!



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

My inspiration:








What I used:

Eyes: Nylon, Twinks, Carbon eyeshadows(for out corners of eyes and mixed with twinks as well as in my water lines and upper and bottom lash lines) and Plushlash mascara.

Lips: VIP Cosmetics Red lipliner and CoverGirl Incredifull lipcolor in Ruby Rush (I think this is it D:! I actually lost my tube today somewhere in my bedroom but from the swatches online, it definitely looks like Ruby Rush. Sorry for the confusion, I'll edit if it turns out to be a different color)

Face: Studiofix and Janes blush in Roses











And without glasses:












Thank you for lookg


----------



## amyzon (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow you are so hot!!! You look so much like her in the last pic!  I want to try this.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

Fabulous!! You look Hot n Sexy !!!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 22, 2009)

I think it´s great! You look very much like her also!


----------



## stronqerx (Mar 22, 2009)

wow you nail this look! you look soo much like her! hot ladies!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

Aw, thanks guys


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 22, 2009)

Very sexy I really love it.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2009)

wow!!!! you kinda look like her too. I love the lips and the glasses are cute!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 22, 2009)

you look amazing! PS the shirt, necklace, and glasses are all fierce.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 22, 2009)

LOVE this!


----------



## nunu (Mar 22, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Lily_Lyla (Mar 22, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## amrogers78 (Mar 22, 2009)

Even better than Kat Von D!  You're gorgeous girl!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 22, 2009)

Great job!  The lip color is right on.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 22, 2009)

Gorgeous-I actually prefer it over Kat V D's original look, yours is much more wearable.


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dude, that is HOT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, you sure know how to rock glasses!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 22, 2009)

Dude. Fucking hot. For real.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Mar 22, 2009)

wow . you look so much like her , that's very hot though .


----------



## tattoosofships (Mar 22, 2009)

I love this! You are so pretty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Your anchor necklace is completely adorable, too.


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 22, 2009)

Love it! And from the looks of it, it looks like i'll be needing to steal that top from you XD


----------



## Tahti (Mar 22, 2009)

Whoa that looks fantastic! You got the look bang on...


----------



## DownInAHole (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## Oubliette (Mar 22, 2009)

LOVE this look! Your shirt is uber awesome too


----------



## browneyedbaby (Mar 22, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow! You look gorgeous, great jobs with the eyes - they're perfect


----------



## MACLovin (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, super hot!


----------



## LexieLee (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow that looks gorgeous! Awesome job!


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 22, 2009)

Really pretty! You look similar to her actually...


----------



## shootout (Mar 22, 2009)

You look AMAZING!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 CC is definitely welcome, I forgot to mention in my original post.

And the shirt is a cardigan from Forever 21! I wear that to death.


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 23, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh my gosh, love it!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 23, 2009)

I cannot believe you did this with just _Nylon, Twinks, _and_ Carbon_!!!???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks fierce!  I Love it and yes...it does look better than Kat's look. 
(Looks over shoulder for lightening bolt to strike from above! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 23, 2009)

That's really pretty!


----------



## CherryAcid (Mar 23, 2009)

Gorgeous so much more wearable than Kat's and you look better too!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 23, 2009)

you are stunningg!!..and the makeup looks great also as always


----------



## olddcassettes (Mar 23, 2009)

you look great! and you really do look like a young her


----------



## Repunzel (Mar 24, 2009)

smokin hot!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 24, 2009)

yes, yes yes! i love this. you look sooo much like her too. very pretty!


----------



## florabundance (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow I love this, very hot!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello freaking HOTNESS!  You look incredible!  I am in love with that lipcolour...


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

pretty~ i think if u filled in your brows with black, you'd look JUST like kat!!


----------



## envyxo (Mar 24, 2009)

love this! your eyes look just like hers! great job...


----------



## amyzon (Mar 24, 2009)

Girl I tried this out today bc I loved your look sooo much.  I didn't have Twinks so I mixed Mulch and Mink & Sable.  It actually came out really nice and was easy and quick to do this morning when I was running suuuper late!  Thank you for the inspiration - I will probably use this look often!


----------



## Alison5683 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think you did a great job and you totally have her vibe going on !


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 24, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## User49 (Mar 24, 2009)

GorgeouS MAKE UP!!!!!!!!!! AND I LOVE your style! It works so well!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Mar 24, 2009)

WOW you look like her. I love the look.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the comments and views 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_pretty~ i think if u filled in your brows with black, you'd look JUST like kat!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ya think? *Hmm*.. I'm so scared to fill my entire brows with black, but I might try it. Thanks for the suggestion, I'll let you know how it goes.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_I cannot believe you did this with just Nylon, Twinks, and Carbon!!!??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It looks fierce! I Love it and yes...it does look better than Kat's look. 
(Looks over shoulder for lightening bolt to strike from above! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks for posting._

 
Yeah! I never  use more than like 3 or 4 shadows even when I'm doing a smokey eye. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Girl I tried this out today bc I loved your look sooo much. I didn't have Twinks so I mixed Mulch and Mink & Sable. It actually came out really nice and was easy and quick to do this morning when I was running suuuper late! Thank you for the inspiration - I will probably use this look often!_

 
Wow, that is so awesome!!!! I'm really flattered- did you take pictures?


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 25, 2009)

i love it!  it looks really good


----------



## milamonster (Mar 25, 2009)

i really love this look! im adding you as a friend! 
the only thing i would change though, if you dont mind cc, is to fill your brows in  a bit more at the end.it may just be the light but it kind of fades a bit. 
keep posting!


----------



## Twinkelstar (Mar 25, 2009)

Amazng, what a resemblence!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 28, 2009)

mila, I just started filling in my eyebrows and LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks! I'll add you as a friend back.

Twinkelstar, thank you


----------



## macfabulous (Mar 28, 2009)

i love this..sexy


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 28, 2009)

very hot


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 28, 2009)

Rawr!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks all


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 29, 2009)

LOVE the lips! <333


----------



## kasils (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow, a beautiful look! I'm definitely going to try this out! Thanks a ton for sharing!


----------



## sundaram (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow! This is awesome!


----------



## Jaim (Mar 29, 2009)

I love this look!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you all


----------



## el8tedinak (Apr 1, 2009)

I love it!!!  I really love her palette's also. I bought those when they came out, still use them tons!!

A


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 1, 2009)

very hot. i <3 her


----------



## Zoffe (Apr 2, 2009)

I like your blending much better than hers!


----------



## Meisje (Apr 2, 2009)

Really fabulous adaptation. You can definitely tell who the inspiration was but you made it suit you and toned it down for everyday. Kat's makeup is definitely intense.


----------



## makeupaddiction (Apr 2, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you el8tedinak, Mizz.Coppertone, Zoffe, meisje and Makeupaddiction


----------



## ktinagapay (Apr 3, 2009)

love the glasses, love the cheetah print, love the black hair against your skin, love the red lips with the dramtic eyes, i love the little achor necklace, i love cupcake.


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 3, 2009)

Gorgeous! You pulled it off very good and you look a bit like her.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 3, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktinagapay* 

 
_love the glasses, love the cheetah print, love the black hair against your skin, love the red lips with the dramtic eyes, i love the little achor necklace, i love cupcake._

 
Awww thank youuuu! <3 <3!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaVixxen* 

 
_Gorgeous! You pulled it off very good and you look a bit like her._

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's gorgeous, I'll definitely take that as a compliment.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HayleyVengeance* 

 
_gorgeous_

 
Thank you hun


----------



## fillintheblank (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow this is HOT! you nailed it! You really do look similar to her!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 3, 2009)

You are gorgeous and your makeup looks fantastic!


----------



## piN.up (Apr 4, 2009)

This look is so sexy!!!! Love it


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you fillintheblank, Mrs.rJizzle and pin.up


----------



## xKiKix (Apr 13, 2009)

omg BEAUTIFUL! you look so much like her in the last two pics. you have nice skills!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 23, 2009)

oh my this is gorgeous! you nailed it and i actually like your tame version better.


----------



## Yagmur (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, Kelly you look like her or she looks like you. You could be her Sister 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways a very pretty Look


----------



## jalspose (Jul 8, 2009)

wow u kinda look like her esp in the 3rd pic


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 8, 2009)

You look exactly like her without the glasses, I love it.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! You look so much like her! This look is amazing!


----------



## dammitjanet10 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow, I had to do a double take because I thought you were Kat!  Beautiful Job!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm so surprised this thread is still even here! I'll be posting a fierce Kat look soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Susanne (Jul 10, 2009)

Gorgeous look!!


----------



## Lalubell (Jul 10, 2009)

This looks awesome, love it!!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 10, 2009)

wow.  stunning!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------

